
Webslite Premium – Website to web slide – Chrome extension - 7rin0
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webslite-premium/opjbnmehdmgnmdjeflamcpeeghkidneh
======
7rin0
Hi everyone!

I developed "Webslite" a simple Chrome Extension that proposes read every
website, that contains large amounts of media (like Facebook, 9gag, Pinterest
and the usual ones), as a slider.

Technically is not a big deal, but I would be grateful to have some feedbacks
or issues posted here or on Github. Would be a nice challenge to adapt or
think about some different and fresh ideas.

Thank and sorry if it wasn't the best approach by commenting here. Keep up the
good things on HN!

